# What is pig labor like?



## LittleRedHen

My gilt is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO uncomfortable right now. Yesterday she was breathing hard but today is even worse. She is antsy too a bit but yet just wants to sleep and lay sprawled out. She is fussing with her nesting a lot when she gets up. She keeps putting a bunch on one side but then kicks out a bunch out the door. And just all antsy.. Her vulva is quite swollen today. Yesterday I sat by her as she was laying down. No milk could be expresed BUT I could see movement in her belly here and there. So I hope it means she has a very full womb LOL. 

What are signs of labor in pigs? how do they act in labor?


----------



## LittleRedHen

I found this..../

Signs that the pig is ready to farrow 

The sow becomes restless and starts to make a nest within 24 hours of giving birth. The teat will produce milk when gently squeezed. 

Blood stained fluid may be passed from the vagina 1 to 2 hours before birth begins and if small greenish pellets appear the first piglet will appear within an hour. 

Gently rubbing the udder will make the sow relax and lie on her side in the position to give birth. 

Normal farrowing 

Farrowing is a natural process and the sow will usually need no help. Once the first piglet is born the others, and the afterbirth, will quickly follow. Farrowing should be completed within 2 to 3 hours. The navel cord will break (you do not need to cut it) and the piglet will immediately search for a teat and milk. If the navel bleeds, tie it tightly with a clean string or cord. 

When and how to help in farrowing 

If the sow shows all the signs of farrowing but she has not produced a piglet and is pawing with a hind leg, or if 45 minutes has passed since the first piglet appeared and there is no sign of the second you will have to help the sow. 


Â· Wash your hands and arms with warm water and soap and scrub under your fingernails. 
Â· Wash the region of the vulva. 

Â· Make your hands soapy or put olive or sunflower oil on your hands. 

Â· Put your hand into the vagina and feel for the piglet or matter causing the blockage and try to remove it.

Clear the piglet's mouth and nose of mucous and if it is not breathing you can slap it to encourage it to breath. Gently rub the piglet dry and put its mouth on a teat.





Is there anything to add to this? Walter??


----------



## Misty

We have sows that go an hour inbetween pigs, and sows that have 15 pigs in 2.5 hours. When I have to check a sow, I like to wrap my fingertips in bandaids and it doesn't hurt so bad to pull those little guys by there mouth.


----------



## LittleRedHen

I will keep that in mind. How do they tend to act the last few days? Aside from milk in teats, is there really any way to get an idea of when they will farrow? I'd hate to go run errands and miss the whole thing. I'd love a warning of at least 12 hours but yet I read that not all farrowing sows/gilts will have milk neither as a warning


----------



## RedHogs

> If the sow shows all the signs of farrowing but she has not produced a piglet and is pawing with a hind leg, or if 45 minutes has passed since the first piglet appeared and there is no sign of the second you will have to help the sow.
> 
> 
> Â· Wash your hands and arms with warm water and soap and scrub under your fingernails.
> Â· Wash the region of the vulva.
> 
> Â· Make your hands soapy or put olive or sunflower oil on your hands.
> 
> Â· Put your hand into the vagina and feel for the piglet or matter causing the blockage and try to remove it.
> 
> Clear the piglet's mouth and nose of mucous and if it is not breathing you can slap it to encourage it to breath. Gently rub the piglet dry and put its mouth on a teat.


If this your first farrowing, it's not time to play vet....If you are not timed just right you will do more harm than good, if see's not down...and they can and will get up, she will kill you...even the pet ones..... Farrowing skills come with time and the ability to known when to intervene.... that is the final skill learned, and even then - not perfect. If I have a downed sow and I can't get her in a crate, of some form of hobbles....she will just have to die, I'll save her the pain if necessary, but this can be very dangerous.


----------



## LittleRedHen

Oh I don't plan on attempting any of that part Redhogs. I did help with the birthing of a goat once but it was very obvious she needed trouble and it was right after we had lost another goat to the same problem. The pygmy goat had been bred to a large large breed goat. So the kids were getting stuck when it was birthing time. I had to put down the first doe and by the time the second one went to kid, I had studied up on it and knew what to do. Course I didn't have to dive in or anything with the goat. I just had to rearrange the hooves and tug real gentle as she contracted and the kid came right out. Pygmy goats dont intimidate me but my gilt REALLY intimidates me. I plan on watching BUT from the top of the septic tank and looking down. I do not want to be right there with her. Shes like 380 lbs of muscle and she could hurt me badly. I really don't think anything could get me to go in and try to help her. Shes very gentle normally but I know how ----y I get in labor myself so magnify it by twice the weight and put in animal instinct and nope... I will watch from afar lol


----------



## Irish farmer

Has this pig had her babies yet? I'm curious.


----------



## LittleRedHen

nope not yet. Today or tomorrow. Today marked 115 days from when I believed she was due to cycle but yet tomrorow would mark 115 days from the day they mated the most. Thursday marks 115 days from the night that the boar went back to his farm LOL. So we are coming down to the last few possible days.

Shes fidgity today. She has had more bowel movements this morning than I have ever saw her do in a short amount of time. My 9 yr old was out there earlier and she said that she is passing a bit of green fluid sometimes when she sits down. I watched her pee once and i'd say there was a bit of green cloudy fluid at the end of her peeing. I dont konw.. It might just be our wishful thinking. I still cannot express any milk from her teats. I will upload pics and show you how she is looking today


----------



## myheaven

sounds like her water broke. Today will be the day.


----------



## LittleRedHen

Ooh I sure hope so. I went back out and did some yard work and she acted like normal. I am concerned though. She has no interest in being in her pig shelter. Pigs do have the sense to go to their nest right? I mean.. when the time does come for birth?


----------



## LittleRedHen

This was about a month ago if you remmeber










And this is here this morning.....


----------



## chichi

She looks like she has a ways to go --- not vary bagged yet.


----------



## sprite

I agree with ChiChi- I'd expect to see a LOT more udder development when she's really close to farrowing. Don't be surprised if she doesn't go until Fri or Sat if today is day 114. I often have gilts that go to 117  Good luck!

If you can express a **little** milk, odds are you are 24-36 hours away. If you can EASILY express milk (and in most cases you will be able to), don't leave the farm!


----------



## LittleRedHen

Well today would be her date accordign to the day of lots of mating but we didn't return him to the farmer til Dec 20th which means she could have til friday. But of course she could go late too like you said. 

There was no milk yet today. I am sad.. LOL. Last night was a horrible tstorm and i thought she would HAVE to give birth during a rotten evening but alas,, she dind't lol


----------



## LittleRedHen

You know what... I think the waiting is worse for this pig than I ever felt with my own pregnancies!


----------



## Misty

she don't look that close to me. Like the others said, not enough udder development. She will get huge and her udder tight.


----------



## PETSNEGGS

I don't know if it is the same for PB's but, mine started grabbing mouthfuls of hay and shoving it in her house and packing it all around... she got real busy doing that the day before she went into labor. I also noticed that she really got huge udders over night. I thought they were going to drag the ground. She also slept in her birthing house for the two nights prior and didn't go in with the other animals to sleep. she stayed in by herself. good luck and can't wait to hear and see pics..


----------



## farmergirl

No offense, but you fussing over her isn't helping things. Just be patient, keep an eye on her, and everything will be fine. I never make any special plans to attend the birth of our pigs, and have never had a sow that needed me to intervene. Sows birthing pigs is one of those miracles of nature, very seldom is any human intervention required. Give her shelter and nest making material, good feed and water, and leave the rest to her. She doesn't look anywhere big enough to be as uncomfortable as you make her sound. Are you sure she's the one that's uncomfortable, and not you? LOL

Forgot to mention:

Some sows don't come into milk real heavy until just AFTER the pigs are born. I wouldn't spend too much time worrying about her not having milk right now.


----------



## LittleRedHen

LOL No I am probably more miserable than her LOL

Its like im expecting my first child all over again. Her heavy breathing reminds me of a baby pressed up against my diaphram and all LOL.


----------



## LittleRedHen

PETSNEGGS said:


> I don't know if it is the same for PB's but, mine started grabbing mouthfuls of hay and shoving it in her house and packing it all around... she got real busy doing that the day before she went into labor. I also noticed that she really got huge udders over night. I thought they were going to drag the ground. She also slept in her birthing house for the two nights prior and didn't go in with the other animals to sleep. she stayed in by herself. good luck and can't wait to hear and see pics..



Well shes the only one and she has all the straw available already.. Her shelter looks like shes a hotdog in the middle of straw "buns" lol. Not sure how else she might change a nest for birth tho. She looks comfy though. I guess I will just watch her udders but otherwise leave her be


----------



## highlands

They can really surprise you. We have a sow that just farrowed this week - finally. She had been looking extremely bagged for the past ten days or so. The good news is a nice litter and loads of milk for them.

Each morning I would try to milk her to see if she was close. Then she began nesting hard. The next morning we had more piglets. The nesting behavior is a very strong clue as is when she starts letting down milk. Gilts, e.g., first time sows, don't do the milk let down as strongly or get as firmly bagged up as experienced sows.

I think she was crossing her legs waiting for good weather. 

This week we weaned two other sows and have three more that are getting close. Patience...

Cheers

-Walter
Sugar Mountain Farm
in the mountains of Vermont
http://SugarMtnFarm.com/blog/
http://HollyGraphicArt.com/
http://NoNAIS.org


----------



## sprite

Any news? lol Don't leave us hanging!


----------



## LittleRedHen

LOL

Nothing! Shes still holding strong. I notice each day shes a little more defined in that area but nothing. I checked her teats today and still dry. Tomorrow marks 115 days from the day we took the Boar home. I think I am on day like... 117-118 from the day of the big mating day. 

Being that shes developing and all... and her teats are definately looking different and at a fast speed, she HAS to be pregnant right? I mean... she wouldn't do this just naturally right? LOL

Do any of you have pictures of the teat area on their "just about to farrow" gilt? I want to see gilts because of course that is what I have. And if you have Landrace's, even better! I saw Walter has some Landraces and I looked all over his blog for a picture of something that could ease my anxious mind lol but it just made me "awwwww" over all and didn't help with my question. .But OOOOH I CAN"T WAIT FOR PIGLETS!!!! lol


----------



## LittleRedHen

OKay..I am showing her progression this week in her teat area LOL. I am seeing a difference so it keeps me going.. as I try to remain patient 

April 8th









April 9th









April 11th... (sorry I have no april 10th lol--lotsa rain)


----------



## LittleRedHen

Shall we start a piglet pool? 

What day will she give birth and how many piglets will she have? (first timer)

Ooh and let us also guess how many boys and howmany girls will she have? lol

Here is mine..

Tomorrow night and she will have 8 piglets.. 2 boys 6 girls lol


----------



## ajharris

Hey, she will have them when she is ready. Good luck, and don't worry, Mother Nature knows what she is doing.


----------



## pigman

I have four sows and they always deliver a night around midnight and I always hear the piglets squealing.


----------



## MN Homegrown

Here is a picture of one of my gilts which is due tomorrow.http://


----------



## sprite

She definitely looks closer  

I say 11 total, 7 gilts, 4 boars!

I was mentally comparing her to my gilts who are due, and they look only a little more developed than yours is right now. I had a Duroc X go to 120 days this week too, lol. And my Landrace always seem to go a lot longer than the others, thats pretty normal for them (mine anyway). 

Keep us posted!


----------



## myheaven

Id say 4 more days 10 total 6gilts 4bors.


----------



## LittleRedHen

SHES BEEN NESTING BIG TIME ALL DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


Shes finding every last twig , root, pine needle and adding them to her piggy nest. I even tossed in some rabbit fur that was on the ground from the new mamas and she grabbed that and its all mixed in her hay now!

Should I be concerned that I cannot find any milk yet? Maybe I am doing it wrong though. But shes very very very very very busy nesting. I am going to go outside hourly and see what shes doing. Its raining but its better than it being in the middle of a snowstorm


----------



## PETSNEGGS

Humm, I say Sunday night especially if it is still raining... and 4 sweet little boys and 4 precious little girls....


----------



## RedHogs

You are all wrong....I win...

If you tell me anytime in the next week in which a birth would upset your plans or cause havoc....or even better a severe storm...and that's when they will be born.


----------



## LittleRedHen

we have been having storms for the past week LOL. Thunderstorms and lots of rain. Soon it might even turn to snow. I have no place to go until next Saturday and I sure hope that she doesn't wait that long LOL


----------



## MN Homegrown

Our gilt gave birth late last night. One stilllbirth 13 living. The only time I had to intervine was when she was having trouble delivering a big breech piglet. I gave one of her nipples a gentle pinch yesturday and a little milk came out. Then my wife and I kept checking her every hour. About 12:45am. she had some bloodly discharge and about 40 minutes later she delivered her first one. They all are doing well today. FYI our one sow gave birth about three weeks ago and she started to expell her placentas and my wife and I thought she was done. We counted 10 that night and the next day had two extra were there lol! Good luck to you.


----------



## LittleRedHen

Awwwwwwwww. That sounds like you had quite an exciting evening!! How long was it from finding the milk til birth? HOw much sleep did you get last night? LOL. I REALLLLLY am wanting my gilt to go during the daytime. But then what Redhog says rings in my ears and I get this idea it will be 2 am during a tstorm that turns to snow, and really really windy or something LOL


----------



## LittleRedHen

That gives me a question.. SO generally speaking, the placentas dont come out with each piglet but rather more at the end?


----------



## Misty

usually when they are close to done, there will be a big glob. Sometimes there will be another pig or two and then more afterbirth.


----------



## MN Homegrown

It was about 6 hours from the time I seen the milk. It had been snowing and blowing real hard sence thur. night over a foot, it just stoped this afternoon.The 2 duroc sows that farrowed last month did so after a week of 30 degree weather but thay wated till 1am and 4am and -30 degree to have there puppys. One had 9 the outher 12 and they all are doing great.the 13 that were doing good thismoring is now down to 9 (1 got laid on , the 1 runt died,1 made it to the another pen with 3 expecting gilts somehow and got crushed and the outher runt is missing in action cant find it anywere) I now during her labor she would not stay down getting up after every piglet,and not very gracefull, had to keep piglets out till shy was done.The 9 are doing great and I think she is catching on. She much more carefull while getting up and down. The placenta is expelled at the end which she takes care of latter.


----------



## speakmanfamily

How did it go? my gilt is having the EXACT same problem right now :S she's been having labor signs for a week today


----------



## notasnowballs

How do you know the pig is "panting" or if she is just getting fat and uncomfortable. It looks like when the Rottweiler went into labor. I wasn't sure about that, either, but I just kept watching like a hawk, and sure 'nuff, my "woman" instincts were right. But this piggy of mine is NOT following the rules. They never do. The dog... she's reliable, but pigs and goats do whatever the heck they want, whenever the heck they want. I got a sow with large, engorged boobs, and she's fat, hangin low to the ground, and she's about ten days late from the time I saw her mating. But she seems like she wishes she wasn't so fat. LOL She just lays around alot and when she is laying there, she looks kind of glassy eyed and miserable, like what that other person said... reminds me of when I was eight and a half months pregnant with a baby pushing against my ribcage and I can't breathe and can't find a comfortable place to lay down. The doc told me he was going to induce labor and I said "YES! Woohoo!"


----------



## notasnowballs

Update: She's been panting hard all day. I haven't seen any straining. I haven't seen any signs of anything expelling from vulva, not even water or blood. She's nesting. She's biting that wooden bar across the front of her little hut. She's crabby as heck and she about took my husband's (whatever was sticking out and handy) off. I'm trying not to fuss over her, but we got her from the auction, saw that she had had litter before, so I know they go to auction for a reason. Maybe her having a hard time birthing was that reason? She has been panting pretty hard for a whole day and a half, and shoving hay around in her hut. Now she's just down. The only time she even tries to get up is when hubby comes near because she just hates him. He's the one that originally had to muscle her around, so she just despises him, even when he gives he apples. LOL Think we might have piggies tonight? Everybody says call the vet. Sigh... I dunno bout over there, but this vet don't make housecalls. Oh, and their bill makes it not even worth it to raise pigs.


----------



## lisa and ken

LittleRedHen said:


> My gilt is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO uncomfortable right now. Yesterday she was breathing hard but today is even worse. She is antsy too a bit but yet just wants to sleep and lay sprawled out. She is fussing with her nesting a lot when she gets up. She keeps putting a bunch on one side but then kicks out a bunch out the door. And just all antsy.. Her vulva is quite swollen today. Yesterday I sat by her as she was laying down. No milk could be expresed BUT I could see movement in her belly here and there. So I hope it means she has a very full womb LOL.
> 
> What are signs of labor in pigs? how do they act in labor?


 they get real restless and fix there nest a lot our pig just had 13 labor came on fast she show sines of milk at 6pm by 930 she was in labor she only had 55 braths a min. she was very restless up and down so look for the milk then the baby will come soon after


----------



## lisa and ken

LittleRedHen said:


> Awwwwwwwww. That sounds like you had quite an exciting evening!! How long was it from finding the milk til birth? HOw much sleep did you get last night? LOL. I REALLLLLY am wanting my gilt to go during the daytime. But then what Redhog says rings in my ears and I get this idea it will be 2 am during a tstorm that turns to snow, and really really windy or something LOL


9 hr from when she show milk tat 930 she started and by 2 pm we had 12 but then when we thought she was done hear came 13 one hr later no sleep yet for me its 520 am


----------



## cottrell

I got a gilt that has been preducing milk for 2 days now. She is now in on her side quivering. Does that mean she is close? Never had one that didn't have contractions.


----------



## cottrell

So everyone knows. I waited until 8am with her on her side. I finaly decided to reach in. One was stuck in her. "Big" girl. Ended up taking me 4hours to pull all 6 out. All were very large. I could just get them thru with pulling on bottom jaw. But here's the thing she never had contractions..... I had one large afterbirth after 5 came out then an hour later reached in and got another. Should I try again? Or is there a way to tell there is more with out reaching in again??


----------



## CJBegins

Cottrell, she sounds like she needs a good dose of calcium. If she didn't have good strong contractions her uterus won't clamp down. You need to get in touch with a vet and explain the situation. An injection of Cmpk would be best and most effective.

How is the sow acting now? She very well could more babies in there. Stay safe!


----------



## cottrell

Talked to vet yesterday. He gave me to shots if oxytocin. Gave her one nothing happend. 2 hrs later gave her another. About an hour later she was on her side quivering again. But still no afterbirth and no more babies


----------



## CJBegins

Will she get up and eat? You can go to the farm supply store and buy some cpmk and mix it with molasses and water and give that to her. 

The bad thing about oxytocin is it will cause contractions but if the cervix is already closed and there isn't a baby there pressing against it the cervix won't reopen. 
But, she may just be done also. 

The mixture I mentioned won't hurt her and she will love it if she will get up and drink.


----------



## cottrell

Yes she will get up and drink and eat. Won't get up for long tho. Her sister had 13 the day befor with no problems. So I figured there was more. But at this point I think she is done. I will run an try to get some CPMK


----------

